# Where to buy quality latex masks??



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'd like to know where to get the better quality latex masks. I know of Death Studios and I'm close to buying one from there. What are some other sources for the unique, heavy quality masks?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=290

Check with Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment. If he doesnt have what you looking for he will know where to look for it.


----------



## nbrand48 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.cosplayerclub.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=latex+mask
I'm just wondering if these masks would help you.


----------

